

Nereus deep sea sub 'implodes' 10km-down - morphics
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-27374326

======
fugusaurus
Could most of space inside these machines be filled with an inert liquid,
perhaps built in as part of the cooling system, or cooled by a heavily
armoured refrigeration system, so that most of the submersible was effectively
incompressible?

------
chrissyb
Here is the statement from the HADES research team
[http://web.whoi.edu/hades/a-sad-day/](http://web.whoi.edu/hades/a-sad-day/)

------
joshdance
Was it operating at or near its limits? Article said it was 6 miles down, is
it built go that low?

